# Blurry Prints?!?!?!



## UrbanLlama (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am currently printing with a four colour one station press I bought and i'm getting a mixed results. Even when I do hit flash hit on a one colour print I start getting a blurry print; almost like its falling out of registration. 

The most irritating thing is sometimes its fine sometimes its not; i really don't know what the problem is. Is the screen moving? is my stroke technique wrong?

I'm really kinda clueless on this one so any help would be great,

thanks
James


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

without seeing your set up:

Speed up you stroke...
Make sure you have the right mesh count for the art...
Make sure your squeegee is sharp
and make sure your off contact is right/


----------



## UrbanLlama (Oct 29, 2010)

Axit Screen Printing Machines and T-shirt printing machines,

the four colour press on this site is the one that I'm using. For these particular designs I was using 77T mesh but for others i just use 43T (110). My squeegees are sharp as I have just gotten new edges for them.

What does speeding up the stroke do? How fast should you be pulling it? Also do you try and centre the pressure directly above the squeegee?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

ouch, i've never seen or used one of those speedball type presses.


Maybe post some pics of the prints?
Up your mesh to 230
Speed up your stroke when printing and make sure your off contact is the right height.


----------



## UrbanLlama (Oct 29, 2010)

If the Platen gets too hot could this possibly cause the ink to blur or go off? Perhaps if the ink is too hot?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

no... just make sure you have adhesive down.

maybe take a photo so i can see the details...ink, shirt color etc


----------



## UrbanLlama (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, I'll try and get a photo asap. Thanks for your help btw


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

welcome=-----


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

also make sure the mesh is tight ....also check the bottom of the screen for ink buildup.....off contact is key as stated above ...to much and it will blurr or mis register......registration is key when printing 4 color process...a little off on 1 color and you will get a blurr or a different color..... good luck.

Inked


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Tight screens will help. A loose screen may "feel" tight. Make sure your screens are tight using a newton meter.


----------



## UrbanLlama (Oct 29, 2010)

What is the correct off contact height? I don't think my off contact is too much but that could be a possible cause. Thank you


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

I use around 2-3 mm off contact.....
all the suggestions above are on the money!...also check that you print station doesn't flex, if you are pushing down harder on your 2nd hit and your station flex it will give you a blurry print....


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

UrbanLlama said:


> What is the correct off contact height? I don't think my off contact is too much but that could be a possible cause. Thank you


get a wood ruler - that is a good thickness


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Off contact will depend on the tightness of your screens. The looser the screen the more off contact you will need.


----------



## inkshirt (May 7, 2016)

Not long ago I did a job where letters where really tight together and whith some inclination kind of cursive some times I would get sharp clear letters ans some other I would loose the space between letters I had to lay enough ink to get a nice color it was red on black shirt I just can't figure why this happened.


----------

